# Tarpon in Galveston?



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Anyone jumped any tarpon near galveston? Thinking about going look this weekend, but it would be nice for some confirmations before I waste a whole day and 80 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Thery are out there but the wind has muddled the pattern a bit. If seas are anything more than <2 ft., I usually don't bother.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Check the daily fishing report in the Chronicle and Galveston Daily News.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

They are there.... just spend the time to find them...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

ps - I'd go if I could!!!!


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

I watched someone else jump one last week. 

The guy who caught the fish stayed in the same spot all day. I took an 80 mile boat ride. Saw him on my way out in the morning and he had a fish on when I was heading in. He probably burned 5 gallons.

Pack plenty of patience.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tarps are always out there in the water. You just have to find that water. Usally just off near shore a few miles. Last few weeks have been great for peeps jumping. I am on the low down on this.. 

Like W.M said, less than 2 ft is ideal, but not impossible by any means. 

NIKE slogan... Just do it


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Scott, not prying but did you get married? You comment about not being able to go prompted this thought.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Catch 22 said:


> Scott, not prying but did you get married? You comment about not being able to go prompted this thought.


Ha ha ha ha.... no and even if I did it wouldn't stop me from going. Got other commitments this weekend - busy busy stuff so I can be free the next weekend.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Catch 22 said:


> Scott, not prying but did you get married?


Now that's funny!


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Animal Chris, just reading between the lines this must be the ring shopping week end. Probably a romantic dinner and then the question: If we get engaged, may I tarpon fish next week end? Almost willing to bet on this.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Ring thing*



Catch 22 said:


> Animal Chris, just reading between the lines this must be the ring shopping week end. Probably a romantic dinner and then the question: If we get engaged, may I tarpon fish next week end? Almost willing to bet on this.


Just keep in mind guys, when I am not fishing or hunting, I do make rings and such hence the handle...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Catch 22 said:


> Animal Chris, just reading between the lines this must be the ring shopping week end. Probably a romantic dinner and then the question: If we get engaged, may I tarpon fish next week end? Almost willing to bet on this.


You better not go to the race track or the casino anytime soon - you'd lose your shirt, your house, your boat and all you fishing tackle....

guys, get off the subject please. Thanks.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea once someone gets married she yanks his man card and the boat keys.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like redman married the wrong woman. Just gotta find one that enjoys the boat as much as you do and is willing to ...... well not the "man card"... ha ha ha...

Guys, the boat has a bad oil pressure sending unit that is getting changed out today. Part came in too late Friday to get her out this weekend... and I really wanted to wait until that was fully fixed.... so, I simply scheduled other things instead.... (but don't think I didn't think about going on Sunday anyway if it had been good on Saturday) -- all the speculation can end now!!

Gosh, all this attention, I'm going to have to start looking for the poparazzi following me any day now.....


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Scott said:


> Sounds like redman married the wrong woman. Just gotta find one that enjoys the boat as much as you do and is willing to ...... well not the "man card"... ha ha ha...


Or you could find one that loves fishing so much she ends up working at FTU. And now our daughter is working there too! :walkingsmShe'd be really upset if I ever sold the boat and didn't replace it with a new one.


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

The ?? are for tarpon, not how much your future wife is going to let you go or about any other snag. Stick to the thread point please.. Galveston Tarpon Fishing is what it is.. They are there, Just find some decent waters and you will be jumping in no time.. Most Tarps Fishers keep it under te hat as I do for spots.. I will be in the Keys for the rest of the summer so shoot a PM and I may slip a reading to ya..:doowapsta


Catch 22 said:


> Animal Chris, just reading between the lines this must be the ring shopping week end. Probably a romantic dinner and then the question: If we get engaged, may I tarpon fish next week end? Almost willing to bet on this.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Fish Guts is Right.*

I think Fish Guts has hit it right on the head. Time to start thinking about fishing and catching and enjoying being out there on the water. Wonderful time this last week end. Saturday we saw schools all day long starting at about nine in the morning. Then the next day............................well I guess I went back to the wrong place again. Oh well.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Couldn't agree more...*

Yeah Guys.......stick to the topic and stop talking about Scott's newest love life. That's his business and his business only.

Just find the decent water and you'll be jumpin' them in no time at all.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

sfronterhouse said:


> Just find the decent water and you'll be jumpin' them in no time at all.


Now, that really is funny!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Can you say "Hi-jacked thread"??? Man, this thing is more fully loaded with "bull ship" than anything I have read in a long time.... my keyboard is starting to stink, or is it my the screen, or the old poogies in the bottom of the Catch 22 that I am smelling?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Scott said:


> Sounds like redman married the wrong woman. Just gotta find one that enjoys the boat as much as you do and is willing to ...... well not the "man card"... ha ha ha...
> 
> Guys, the boat has a bad oil pressure sending unit that is getting changed out today. Part came in too late Friday to get her out this weekend... and I really wanted to wait until that was fully fixed.... so, I simply scheduled other things instead.... (but don't think I didn't think about going on Sunday anyway if it had been good on Saturday) -- all the speculation can end now!!
> 
> Gosh, all this attention, I'm going to have to start looking for the poparazzi following me any day now.....


 i got rid of her after a 1 1/2, but the best part is she pays me child support.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Let's get back to the basics. Where or where are the tarpon of the Galveston coast? Fishing the Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament this week end. Everyone I see says they went 4 for 7 and that sort of thing. Ask where and they just seem to clam up. 

Encourage those who want to help the tarpon to come down and fish the tourney. Really a lot of fun and that sort of thing.


----------

